
France to Launch Weaponized Satellites - xVedun
https://www.space.com/france-military-space-force.html
======
moviuro
Reminds me of... _Sir Isaac Newton is the deadliest son of a bitch in space_
[0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLpgxry542M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLpgxry542M)

